# Finally got a round tuit



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

I've had a pretty decent selection of 1½" guide bushings for some time but could only use them with the Freud 1700 as I had a machine shop modify the adapter plate. I've been wanting to set the Hitachi up to use them also.
I managed to score some 3/8" lexan discs, 6" in diameter for about $4 each shipped. Making the new base plate was cake, but the centering pin was a problem. All the commercial pins I found were far to small. The solution was a small, 60 cent funnel from WalMart auto section. I had some 1/2" rod laying around from another project so I just added some epoxy and flat washer. I used the router itself as a glue up fixture and these are the results.


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

These are available from many of the router manufacturers. They are likely much more precise than your home made version. This one is about 2" in diameter.

DNP617 Centering Cone for Fixed Base Compact Router | DEWALT Tools


Charley


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

CharleyL said:


> These are available from many of the router manufacturers. They are likely much more precise than your home made version. This one is about 2" in diameter.
> 
> DNP617 Centering Cone for Fixed Base Compact Router | DEWALT Tools
> 
> ...


Hi Charley - Well, that listing is/was part of my problem. No where in it can I find the large dimension of the cone. I would need to buy one and maybe or maybe not return it. All returns the shipping both ways would be on me... One of the downsides of living on the outskirts of the sticks
I think mine is sufficiently precise. As a failsafe check, I centered my PC adapter in the router using it and then dropped my disc centering pin in and it dropped in perfectly. I also was concerned about getting the cone perfectly staight which is why I used the router itself as a glue up fixture. Thanks for the input though. I want to make a few more checks on it and if it doesn't pass muster I'll be off to deWalt


----------



## ijakidi (Apr 26, 2012)

pardon my ignorance on this topic, but you are not talking or for serving that device, I could plot by a photo for serving. thanks


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi John 

Yours is just fine you saved about 10.oo bucks BUT you don't need one that's bigger than 1 1/2" to set the plate on dead center, you can use one of the smaller guides once the plate is center it's center and all the guides will be,not sure why you didn't use a milescraft base plate in that way you can use both types on the same plate ( 1 1/2" and the PC type guides)

===

Amazon.com: dewalt DNP617: Tools & Home Improvement


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> Hi John
> 
> Yours is just fine you saved about 10.oo bucks BUT you don't need one that's bigger than 1 1/2" to set the plate on dead center, you can use one of the smaller guides once the plate is center it's center and all the guides will be,not sure why you didn't use a milescraft base plate in that way you can use both types on the same plate ( 1 1/2" and the PC type guides)
> 
> ...


Hi Bob - Yeah, I thought about that about half way through I have got one of the large guides in the 7/8" flavor that would have worked. I think all the others I have are to big for the centering pins I have. Ah well, little challenge once in awhile doesn't hurt anything. I have got an extra Milescraft plate so I may look into that for another router.


----------

